# UFC Did NOT Buy PRIDE FC - Be Educated!



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

This is not a hate thread, but an educational and very important one. 

*AFTER YOU READ THIS YOU WILL BE VERY EXCITED ABOUT THE FUTURE OF MMA!*

Every MMA fan should take notice because this is quite possibly the biggest and important move in MMA history. Read up, be educated, and be VERY EXCITED. This is not a time to argue if PRIDE or UFC is better because we are all joining forces.

I repeat, did NOT buy PRIDE. UFC has no control financially or any other way over PRIDE. The same person who owns the company that owns UFC now owns PRIDE as well. This does not mean UFC owns PRIDE. 

For a better explanation either go to UFC.com and watch the videos of the recent press conference of Sakakibara, Dana White, and Lorenzo Fertita. 

Sakakibara give wonderful insite to what the future of PRIDE means and will become.

So this finally kills the untrue quote, "UFC buys PRIDE."



The former PRIDE owner, Sakakibara being interviewed. 





- Thank you for taking time out from your very busy schedule.
Sakakibara: You are quite welcome.
- I understand that you are planning to make a major announcement very soon about the future of PRIDE.
Sakakibara: Yes. I'm making two big announcements on March 27. The first one is about me. I am resigning the post of the representative of PRIDE.
- �..
Sakakibara: And to continue the interview we had in the last issue of Kamipro, I have found a very good suitor for my "daughter" to marry (calmly).
- Finally�
Sakakibara: Please don't misunderstand my comment, PRIDE will continue. Personally I have mixed feelings. However, I have made my decision about the future of PRIDE.
- Who is your "daughter" marrying?
Sakakibara: (By interrupting the question) Before I give you the answer to your question, I have to make sure that I give a clear explanation and the background of my decision to the fans, otherwise they won't understand. I am going to say similar things at the press conference on March 27th about the various offers of investment and acquisition for PRIDE that came from many sources. I started to consider these offers or proposals after Fuji TV gave us a one-sided notice of termination for terrestrial TV broadcasting for PRIDE, totally out of blue, which happened in 2006.
- You are talking about the major incident that occurred last June, called the "Fuji TV shock."
Sakakibara: Because the sudden cancellation of PRIDE broadcasting was decided only by Fuji TV, on top of the negative affect caused by PRIDE losing TV broadcasting, our credibility was hugely damaged. They suddenly turned their backs on us.
- Because Fuji TV cut their relationship with PRIDE, the general public started to believe some magazines articles reporting PRIDE has touch point to an "anti-social organization."
Sakakibara: Their sudden decision to force PRIDE from the air gave credibility to the completely groundless articles which compromised my reputation and the reputation of DSE. Their influence was devastating. Many sponsors immediately decided to cut off deals. Hotels that we've been having a quite good relationship with, and using for our fighters, refused to allow them to stay, and vendors refused to work with us unless we paid in advance. A negative chain reaction triggered by the decision of Fuji TV was almost laughable and really appalling. If I could, I want to say it out loud that it is undeniable reality and fact that nothing happened to me or DSE up today. In fact, there was nothing to hide and no serious incident which would cause Fuji TV to finish broadcasting. As I have said on many occasions, the hardest thing is to prove what doesn't exist. One friend told me "Time provides the best cure".....but we cannot wait for time to heal the wounds.
- Also the big "tsunami" of the MMA boom in the US spearheaded by UFC was about to reach the shore.
Sakakibara: That was another big factor: The entry of powers with abundant financial resources and the big success of the UFC. Last year saw a major shift in the balance of power in the MMA market. If you compare the size of the MMA market between the U.S. and Japan, the U.S. market is 30, 40 times the size of the Japanese market.
- I had no clue how big it was, but I know it's a fact.
Sakakibara: The UFC have almost 1 million PPV subscribers, which is impossible to match for the size of the Japanese market. They are even coming neck and neck in ticket sales where we've been outperforming them. I also have to mention the sponsorship, and I am telling you that the sponsorship we've got for the show in Las Vegas was way higher than what we usually get in Japan.
- That's why PRIDE wants to go to the U.S.
Sakakibara: Come to think of the market value, you cannot ignore the difference in the market size between Japan and the U.S. So, the bad faith of Fuji TV and the booming American Market are two factors that have made it harder and harder for DSE to protect the best ring in the world.
- Haven't you ever thought that you wanted to keep doing PRIDE even if you had to lower the level of the ring?
Sakakibara: I feel kind of sad to marry off my "daughter," but that's better than making PRIDE a second-rate show, which would no longer be PRIDE. It's been 10 years since the birth of PRIDE, and PRIDE has always been presenting top-class fights by inviting the best fighters, i.e. top athletes, for the eternal human quest to be "the best in the world". It would be the American Major League, if it were baseball or Series A, if it were football. How could we make it the finest MMA show in the world? I guess one of the main reasons was the fight money being higher than other fighting organization.
- Higher than other rings, than any other organization?
Sakakibara: And because we had higher exposure and better fighters than the others, we could create an ideal pattern of fighters bringing in other fighters. Without a doubt, fighters all around the world placed a high value on fighting in PRIDE and they were proud to say "Being a champion in PRIDE proves he is the best in the world." Therefore, there were two things I thought I had to do before everything else when Fuji TV stopped broadcasting PRIDE. One, of course, was to restore confidence, i.e. to revive TV broadcasting. I set a deadline in my mind for this goal, and that was last New Year's Eve......
- But, you couldn�t make it?
Sakakibara: To my regret, no. And the other challenge was to fill the corporate power gap between us and new comers such as Bodog and Elite XC, as well as the UFC, which was exponentially increasing profitability.
- In short, you wanted to reinforce the financial power and credibility in the worldwide market.
Sakakibara: Right. And in order to quickly accomplish these two goals, I needed to have rounds of top-secret negotiations and backroom meetings in both a patient and fearless way, which required a totally different mindset from the one for working to make the coming show successful. I can't go into details, but I've been working in Japan, as well as in the U.S., looking at all the possibilities.
- How do you evaluate the two PRIDE shows that you've done in the U.S. as part of these efforts?
Sakakibara: "PRIDE.32 - THE REAL DEAL" on October 21 was a trigger to build confidence and financial power in the U.S. market.
- You mean you got something very important beside the revenue from the show itself?
Sakakibara: Yes. I met with many investors and people from broadcasting before the show, but they didn't seem interested in PRIDE, or they took a wait-and-see approach. You may wonder why. That's not only because we have never had a show in the U.S., but also because they were wondering why Fuji TV stopped airing PRIDE in Japan, as well.
- Fuji TV had influence overseas as well (laughing)?
Sakakibara: They wondered why Fuji TV wasn't airing this excellent content. Fuji TV didn't give a full explanation about why they stopped broadcasting. But after the American people had first-hand experience of PRIDE on October 21, I felt a little shift in the tide.
- You can't feel it in Japan, but I heard the show in Las Vegas built up a really big reputation.
Sakakibara: We made such a good presentation to the U.S. market that I was contacted by many people with specific investment proposals and even for a buyout from the next day of the show. I also met Vince McMahon of the WWE who was interested in "joining together". He made me a very interesting proposal. Other people who contacted me included NBA officials, Wall Street investors in the entertainment businesses, and investors in Hollywood films. All of them really appreciated PRIDE and showed a lot of interest.
- I see. As you had many choices, which one did you look at in particular?

Sakakibara: The most important point was whether they had every factor required for protecting, maintaining, and developing PRIDE, which has been supported by Japanese fans and created by fighters and committed staff working together. If they have money but no knowledge or connections for setting up broadcasting and promoting in the U.S., they aren't the right choice.
- Whether they are able to make PRIDE shine more.
Sakakibara: PRIDE itself is perfect content. If we aired "Otokomatsuri (Shockwave)" show on TV last New Year's Eve. Tt should have got as high a rating as the same show did two years ago.
- So your decision is based on your regret that you can't present this wonderful show to the general public.
Sakakibara: Right. PRIDE cannot come back on TV because of the stigma placed on me, as I was picked on as a representative of DSE by Weekly Gendai magazine. You would say "Time is a great healer" though ...I thought if it's because of me, I should not stay here. I've done everything I could to protect PRIDE, to make it shine. I would have drunk muddy water if I had to. I've done everything I could to create an exciting place where fighters and fans can come together, at the cost of my private time and time with my family. So, I've been looking for the best way to revive TV broadcasting and to reinforce our financial clout and credibility since the beginning of this year, based on the premise of my resignation. There can be no breakthrough on this issue, other than by my resignation. That was my conclusion.
- You've been saying many times "If I resign and the problem is solved, I would resign today" haven't you?
Sakakibara: I would have resigned sooner if my resignation solved the whole problem. But setting up the environment for a stable and successful future for PRIDE was the major premise behind my resignation, and I didn't want my successor to take over a negative legacy. I couldn't make up my mind until everything was ready, because you can't marry off your "daughter" to a dubious man, can you? (laughing)
- Might be a marriage scam(laughing).
Sakakibara: That's why I couldn't resign from my position until everything was ready for immortalizing PRIDE. I made the subtitle of the New Year's Eve show "Fumetsu (Immortal)" because I had a picture of the coming press conference on March 27 already in my mind.
- Really! It sounded quite provocative for some reason, though.
Sakakibara: I was finally able to achieve my last mission to immortalize PRIDE. I will tell this to fans and the people working for us on March 27. I want to revive the tarnished image of PRIDE by my resignation. I will have no stake in DSE, and I will leave the boardroom. Then I want to ask Japanese TV stations, especially Fuji TV, what's wrong with PRIDE. I want them to submit a three-page report explaining why they can't broadcast this show. I mean it (laughing).
- Ha, ha, ha!
Sakakibara: I wouldn't say that I have no personal grudge or resentment, but I can tell you that it is nothing but a misfortune for the audience, the fighters, and the production staff not to have PRIDE shows on regular broadcasting. I believe that nobody would say "Don't bother to air PRIDE on TV!"
- You have my total agreement on this. And Rep, my question goes to a man who is marrying off his "daughter"....
Sakakibara: Yes, the men I have chosen as the new owners of PRIDE are ... Lorenzo and Frank, the Fertitta brothers.
- You mean UFC!!
Sakakibara: Don't go too fast. This is the conclusion I have reached after long consideration. It's NOT that PRIDE is being acquired by UFC. UFC is managed by Zuffa Entertainment and Mr.Dana White is the president of that company. The Fertitta brothers are the owners, and they will also be the new owners of PRIDE.
- In short, PRIDE will belong to the same group as UFC, being of equal rank to UFC.
Sakakibara: Right. Since the Fertitta brothers own the capital, PRIDE can now stand on an equal footing with UFC, officially able to meet it in head�to-head competition. It's not exciting at all for fans if UFC takes in PRIDE, and fighters cannot see any dream in that kind of setting. Needless to say, PRIDE and UFC cherish their own characteristics and will have fierce clashes for the better.
- Then PRIDE Light-Weight Grand Prix planned in May will be....

Sakakibara: � held as planned. And the biggest reason I have chosen them as the new owners is that they are in some ways my brothers in arms, fighting together to make MMA a popular sport worldwide. We have been the biggest rivals and competitors, but respected each other. Our competition has actually contributed to the growth of this sport to match other major sports such as boxing, football, and American football. Lorenzo and Frank love this sport, and they have experienced many hardships and learned a lot.
- No matter how rich he is, he has to love your "daughter" to marry her.
Sakakibara: That's why I can't give my "daughter" to a spoiled rich kid like BodogFight or Elite XC (laughing).
- Ha,ha,ha! Stay away from her (laughing).
Sakakibara: But seriously, we are seeing many big players jumping into this industry. To me, they all seem like the promoter of "Inoki Matsuri" in 2003.
- Uh-ha (laughing).
Sakakibara: Do they really know this sport? Do they sincerely love this sport? Are they really thinking about how to develop it? They buy fighters' minds with money and have them fight. What does Bodog want to show to the fans? What does Elite XC want to do? I have no doubt that their words are all lip service. They just want to do something like PRIDE or UFC is doing just because they might be able to make money. That's why the fans never get their message or understand their concept.
- But I bet you think that it's absolutely necessary to have competition in order to expand the mixed martial arts market.
Sakakibara: Of course. But there must be a certain set of rules or manners between the promoters in order to ensure the sound growth of the industry. As I have discussed with Lorenzo and Frank countless times, now that we have taken the trouble to raise MMA to become a popular sport, it makes no sense for the market to fall apart because of stupid competition for self-interest or nasty egoism of the promoters. If so, the "Major Two Brands" - UFC and PRIDE � should have a healthy competition, through give and take, by mutual support and understanding, and sometimes by changing. What can we accomplish if we work together in this way? We can realize one dream match after another that fans all around the world are dying to see.
- Dreams that could not be realized due to organizational obstacles will come true.
Sakakibara: It will be easy to make a match-up of Wanderlei Silva, representing PRIDE, vs Chuck Liddell, representing UFC. If Mirco Crocop becomes a UFC champ, he can come back to PRIDE to fight Fedor. Furthermore, you might be able to see an MMA "Super Bowl." You can have the ultimate dream of the UFC champion and the PRIDE champion fighting once a year in National Stadium or Dodger Stadium.
- They are not unrealistic dreams though, if UFC and PRIDE work together.
Sakakibara: So, there is no point if we keep saying self-righteously "PRIDE is the only place for deciding the best in the world!" If Fedor is gone, Mirco is gone, Nogueira is gone, Wanderlei is gone, and Gomi is gone ... we end up finding ourselves deciding the best in Tokyo.
- Ha, ha, ha! The best ring in Tokyo doesn't sound very intriguing or exciting (laughing).
Sakakibara: The history of PRIDE was written always by realizing what fans wanted to see. Over the last 10 years, we've been giving answers to the ultimate question, "Who is truly the best and strongest man?" among number of champs of various martial arts. If you want to keep doing it for the next 10, 20 years, you definitely need enormous amounts of capital. In fact, as this is a professional sport, we can't stop Mirco from leaving PRIDE for UFC. That was the saddest news for me and the staff, and of course for the fans. But business is business. No point in being sentimental and telling him "We've been always together, right?" Before we have the second case of this sort, and in order to protect the value and attractiveness of PRIDE, I wanted to ...
- Before PRIDE fades away, before it falls apart, you needed to pave the way.
Sakakibara: Plus, the honest feeling of the fans would be like "We don't care who the hell the president is. We just want to see PRIDE as it is!!" I personally want to see a rematch of Mirco and Fedor. Besides, if Mirco becomes a UFC champ and storms into the ring of PRIDE with the belt on, where Fedor is standing and waiting, ready to fight... No doubt their appearance alone will give you goose bumps. In fact, PRIDE Light-Weight Grand Prix on May 20 will be full of top UFC fighters. It will be the best place for deciding who the best lightweight fighter in the world is.
- This is the first benefit that the "union" brings about.
Sakakibara: Other benefits will also be brought about one after another. I want the loyal fans of PRIDE to say "There you are!", "Yes!" and dance with joy, and at the same time, I want the people losing interest in PRIDE to say "Seems interesting!" and turn their attention to PRIDE again. I have never seen such overwhelming dynamism of this sort in the history of martial arts, so if I can realize dream matches or dream stages which fascinate the fans by throwing away some of the passion and obsessions that I personally have, I can't miss this great opportunity.
- And the chance is quite high that PRIDE will come back on TV.
Sakakibara: This way, we can kill not only two birds, but three or four birds with one stone, and I can set up the best path for PRIDE to take for their eternal bright future as a brand. That's why I decided to ask them to be the owner.
- But what about Dream Stage Entertainment?
Sakakibara: DSE will remain as it is, but all the employees except me will resign DSE and move to the new organization which is going to manage PRIDE. They have been in a rowboat, and now they are moving onto a massive aircraft carrier which can cross the Pacific Ocean in a single thrust...leaving me in the rowboat (laughing).
- ...quite right (laughing). So, you are sending off PRIDE to set out for its renewed voyage.
Sakakibara: The captain of the rowboat will row the boat by himself away from PRIDE. And I am seeing off my sweetest, dearest "daughter", PRIDE, wishing her a happy future on the new aircraft carrier and wishing the crew of the next generation further success for another 10 years, based on the last 10 years.
- So is this a cheerful separation for you?
Sakakibara: Indeed, whenever there is a meeting, a parting is sure to follow, and come to think of it, you may know that every year a Buddhist monk chooses one kanji(Chinese character) word which best represents the year.
- Yeah, it was "inochi (life)" for the last year, maybe because there were many suicides of bullied students.
Sakakibara: For me, it was "Uragiri (being betrayed)" for 2006 (laughing).
- Rep, that's not even one word.
Sakakibara: One word is not enough for what I've been through (laughing).
- "Wakare (separation)" could be a better choice (laugh).
Sakakibara: As I said, there is a parting on the flip side of a meeting, and there is betrayal on the opposite side of trust, and I think I have got over every kind of feeling. What Fuji TV did was a big betrayal for me, and there were many who followed suit for whatever reason and betrayed me and PRIDE. But there were as many fans and guys who tried to support PRIDE, trusted me, and loved PRIDE all the more because we have been through difficult times. It has become clear to me over the last year, among all the people around me, who were the most precious. And I really appreciate the support of fans who kept shouting for us until they went hoarse. We couldn't make it through without them. I want to take this opportunity to say heartfelt thanks to those who gave PRIDE and me such huge support.
- What these fans want to know most should be whether PRIDE will continue being PRIDE. No matter how much you assure them that PRIDE is here to stay, they will worry that PRIDE might end up being a minor league of UFC. What would you say about that?
Sakakibara: No, that's not going to happen (firmly). There is no reason for PRIDE to back off, let alone draw back. There will be no change at all � from the production to the operation staff to the ring announcers.
- The world of PRIDE will never fall apart, right?
Sakakibara: Never ever. As I said in an interview with Kamipro magazine, if it is a factory or real estate or anything tangible, you should sell it to someone who gives you the highest bid. But PRIDE is a living thing, an intangible "space" created jointly by fighters, staff, and fans.
- You mean that PRIDE provides the crowd with something that has no shape. Right, it's not Fedor or Nogueira but that entire space, that "heat" that the crowd appreciate the best in the show.
Sakakibra: Yes, but that's invisible. It's not something that you can show to your friend and say "See? It's red and shaped like this." But still they come to see the show, looking for excitement, thrills and inspiration in that surreal space. Since our business is to create something shapeless and transform it into sales value, it is not necessarily the best option to sell to a company which pays the most. In case you don't know what has brought Lorenzo and Frank into the martial arts business, I can tell you that it all started when they saw 2000 PRIDE Grand Prix in PPV in the US.
- So they are fully aware of what PRIDE is all about?
Sakakibara: Yes. They were so impressed with the wonder and beauty of this sport that they have become owners of UFC. So they love PRIDE more than anything else. They know everything about PRIDE, and they even say that PRIDE is Japanese culture created by Japanese people so it should be left untouched. PRIDE should be presented clearly as PRIDE, as it always has been, or may be beyond that. If it survives only as a minor league show, it's better to just kill it.
- Being a minor league, that's the end of PRIDE.
Sakakibara: It doesn't make sense at all to keep PRIDE in the industry this way, and I am telling you that the name of the new organization is PRIDE WORLDWIDE. The message behind it is "Let's spread PRIDE all around the world. Let's make it worldwide!!" I proposed PRIDE ENTERTAINMENT, but Lorenzo told me "Why don't we let people around the world know about PRIDE? This is a wonderful show!", so his passion influenced the company name. It's got his message: "Let's be more aggressive than ever in marketing this show as the No.1 ring in the world. So, I want to let the fans know that PRIDE and UFC will stay rivals forever. But if the two organizations hate each other to death, they just end up in tug-of-war for fighters or might be bogged down in a box-office war. That's why we share the owners who serve as a sort of commissioner to avoid this kind of mess.
- To sum up, the Fertitta brothers will own both PRIDE and UFC, and Dana White is leading UFC. Who will be the leader of PRIDE FC WORLDWIDE?
Sakakibara: It's still under careful discussion, but Lorenzo and Frank will decide the American representative in a few days. Mr. Takada � Mr. PRIDE � will remain as the Japanese spokesman.
- So, we can hear again his famous "Torihada Tatta!! (I got all goose-bumpy!!)" can't we (laughing)? And the show is not going 100% to the U.S. We can still see the show a few times a year in Japan, right?
Sakakibara: Of course, Japan is always the home of PRIDE. Plus, needless to say, there will be a show four to five times a year in the U.S.
- Can we go back a bit? I mean when did you make the final decision?
Sakakibara: We didn't sign a contract till March. In Los Angeles, I met their lawyers,my lawyer and Lorenzo joined through the phone. We said "All right, let's close the deal", but for some reasons, I couldn't sign right away.
- Though you were in agreement?
Sakakibara: I guess I really hated or I was afraid to see things going on mechanically and inorganically. I happened to be hungry at that time, so I said "Give me 30 minutes for a cup of coffee", went to Starbucks alone, and thought hard wondering "Is this really the way to make PRIDE happy?" I wasn't happy at all!
- That's exactly the feeling of a father who is marrying off his daughter.
Sakakibara: You bet (laughing)! I had thought I would have been happier or relieved to be able to pave the way for the future of PRIDE, but I was kind of sad....no wonder because PRIDE was flying out of my hands. Looking back at the last 10 years, I find myself spending 80 to 90 % of my life for PRIDE. I have never thought about separating from my beloved PRIDE. I never doubted my belief that when I was gone, PRIDE would be gone, too, and when PRIDE was gone, I would be gone. So I was obsessed with extreme sentimentalism, but told myself that I should go the way I believe to be the best. I knew that although I was personally sad, that was the best road to take for the fans, the fighters, and the staff. So, I went back to the room and signed the contract.
- Could you tell us the most impressive bout for you in the last 10 years?
Sakakibara: .................If I look back at the whole history of PRIDE, I would say Takada vs Rickson Gracie in PRIDE 1.
- The very first PRIDE match.
Sakakibara: I met Mr. Takada, I met Mr. Rickson Gracie, and that gave birth to PRIDE. It was when I was working for Tokai TVJ that I drew up a two-page project proposal to make their bout happen. I submitted it to a general meeting, and everybody gave no reaction, just scornful looks (laughing).
- Like "What the hell is this boy talking about?"
Sakakibara: It was nothing but a stupid two-page proposal of a young kid sitting in the little corner of a local TV station, so they weren't excited at all. "What? Tokyo Dome? Have you ever booked Tokyo Dome?" "No, I haven't even been there!" (laughing)
- Ha, ha, ha! "But I want to do it!" (laughing)
Sakakibara: That's why I cannot forget that fight. Nothing has affected me as much as that moment. That first experience was so shocking and frustrating that I couldn�t move for 10 minutes after the match. The fight was over in four minutes and forty-seven seconds! What a contrast between the time I spent making it happen and the time of the match. I was suddenly caught with an idea "What I did was just all wrong?" But as I told my guys, "We might be where we are because he lost."
- If he defeated Rickson Gracie, he might not have been in the PRIDE ring ever again.
Sakakibara: But what I was drawing in my mind was a picture of victorious Takada. I wanted to make it a dream only for one night. However, negative energy out of his loss brought about the next show, and the next, and the next, up until now. I think that Mr. Takada himself wasn't so passionate at first, too. He had some struggles in his mind until he decided to fight against Rickson, but his decision actually was the first step to rewrite world martial arts history, so that's really something.
- It's unbelievable that that "one night of fantasy" was almost ten years ago.
Sakakibara: It's miracle! Nobody thought 10 years ahead at that time. Nobody even tried to dream about it. There was lots to learn from losses and failures. People say that fighters become stronger by losing a fight, but so does the promoter. This is something BodogFight or Elite XC can never experience. PRIDE and UFC have a history built on their own experiences. I believe that they can continue growing as long as they have them.
- And PRIDE 34 on April 8 will be the final PRIDE for you as the representative....
Sakakibara: It also marks the 10 year anniversary, so I am thinking about a commemorative project for looking back at the whole history with some nostalgia.
- You definitely need to flood the crowd's memory if it's a commemorative evening.
Sakakibara: You can be nostalgic because PRIDE has a history and stories to tell, so we'll do the best to have everyone remember April 8 forever ... You know, I am very proud of the fact that PRIDE, which started with a two-page proposal, has won over people's hearts and minds and has been spotlighted not only as a sport, but also as also as a business, and � I don't deny my egoism and personal desire or goal, but we should not be obsessed with these kinds of petty things. We have to draw a bigger picture. I would like the new staff to do it, too.
- Got it. The last question The history of PRIDE is also the history of Kazushi Sakuraba, right?
Sakakibara: PRIDE wouldn't have been what it is without him. There is no doubt that I am so into him after Mr. Takada. That's why I even want him to make his retirement match in PRIDE while I still represent PRIDE ... No idea what he thinks about it, though (laughing).
- You are so passionate about him.
Sakuraba: I have had sincere passion about him, and although there were some misunderstandings, it's wonderful if he comes back and makes his retirement match with PRIDE. I am so sick of hearing "I don't like that guy", "He did that to me", or things like that. These are nothing but tiny, petty things happening in the small island of Japan, so.....
- So?
Sakakibara: Retire with me, Sak! (laughing)
- Ha, ha, ha! Don't force him to retire, please (laughing).
Sakakibara: Just kidding, but he is really working very hard, so I will keep giving him my humble support.
- That reminds me that Kamipro was first published because PRIDE started, thanks to your two-page proposal.

Sakakibara: Oh, yeah? Then shall we quit together? (laughing)
- Yes! We are willing to have Yamaguchi resign (laughing). And then we are very much looking forward to the next show, PRIDE.34 "KAMIKAZE"!


Here is the source. PRIDEFC Official Website


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

good post but um way to long lol


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

dutch sauce said:


> good post but um way to long lol


I wanted to show everyone the entire interview b/c this is MMA history being made and it's ridiculous to take something this big and great for all fans lightly.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

its a good post ya


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> I wanted to show everyone the entire interview b/c this is MMA history being made and it's ridiculous to take something this big and great for all fans lightly.


Ya great post. Repped :thumbsup: . This is history in the making. I'm so excited my hands are shaking. Chuck vs Wandy, Fedor vs Cro Cop 2, Fedor vs Arlovski (I'd like to see it), Hendo vs Silva. But what I'm wondering is whether or not pride will ad a 170 class now. I hope so, because WW in the UFC is one of the most exciting classes.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Randy GNP said:


> Ya great post. Repped :thumbsup: . This is history in the making. I'm so excited my hands are shaking. Chuck vs Wandy, Fedor vs Cro Cop 2, Fedor vs Arlovski (I'd like to see it), Hendo vs Silva. But what I'm wondering is whether or not pride will ad a 170 class now. I hope so, because WW in the UFC is one of the most exciting classes.



Thank you for rep, I feel like this could possibly be the most important thread ever, not to be arrogant. 

Yes PRIDE will surely do that.

Did you hear? Rumors are that UFC is soon to be adding a new weight class. Eventually MMA will have all the weight classes boxing does which is within 3-4lbs.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

That was some excellent reading, much more in depth and understanding, that was one passionate guy running Pride. I feel a bit more reassured after reading all this.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

x X CLoud X x said:


> That was some excellent reading, much more in depth and understanding, that was one passionate guy running Pride. I feel a bit more reassured after reading all this.



The part about PRIDE being his daughter and the buyer the one she marries was deep.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

honestly..i read half of it..and it seems like he was saying the same shit over and over


anyone want to slim it down?


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Slamnbam88 said:


> honestly..i read half of it..and it seems like he was saying the same shit over and over
> 
> 
> anyone want to slim it down?


Basically these things are found out.

PRIDE won't change.

The two organizations will exchange fighters and create healthy competition.

Ufc does not own PRIDE in any way.

These two will dominate.

And PRIDE is now US based but will return to japan about 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

This is good indeed for the future of MMA

All these great matchups that are going to happen.


And repped:thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Good post Bipolar this is what I have been trying to tell people but everyone seems to think the Fertitas, Dana, and Sakikuraba are all retarded children with 1st grade educations that have no idea how to run a business successfully. This is truly the best thing to ever happen to MMA and I have the article about it from my local newspaper cut out and framed on the wall. This is the single biggest and best thing to ever happen to MMA in the history of it's existance. At least to me it is :laugh: REPPED!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not going to be so quick to start celebrating. I still have my fears and I also have hope. This does present Pride with the capital it needs and makes dream matches possible and hopefully Zuffa markets them a whole lot better, but there are long term ramifications that are dificult to predict at this moment. I'm continuing with my wait and see attitude. Hopefully this does wind up being "the greatest thing to ever happen to MMA", but I'm not ready to call it that just yet (or anytime soon).


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

Technically UFC did not buy Pride but the owners of UFC did. Seems the same thing to me but I could care less as long as they leave Pride as a seperate entity than UFC just like they were going to do with WEC.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> Thank you for rep, I feel like this could possibly be the most important thread ever, not to be arrogant.
> 
> Yes PRIDE will surely do that.
> 
> Did you hear? Rumors are that UFC is soon to be adding a new weight class. Eventually MMA will have all the weight classes boxing does which is within 3-4lbs.


More wieght classes would be cool. But i hope there is not as many as boxing. That thins the talent out. I would like to see a super lightwieght and super heavywieght in the UFC. Like 145 for SLW and 265 and up for SHW. If they had a 145 class Jeff Curran could finally leave King of The Cage and other smaller shows and dominate the big time. He'd be champ in the UFC for sure.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

good post.

I knew about him making special clauses in the contract, apparently Fertitta's lawlers did not do their job, because now with all the Pride fighters(except fedor and silva i think) having long term contracts, they cant fight outside of it for a while..

but at the same time, im pretty sure Fertitta's will make the adjustements for having universal rules.. This could go either way, but im 99% sure it will be UFC rules that will take over.

5 mins round always, no stomps, no knees to the head, elbows, and early stoppage.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Randy GNP said:


> More wieght classes would be cool. But i hope there is not as many as boxing. That thins the talent out. I would like to see a super lightwieght and super heavywieght in the UFC. Like 145 for SLW and 265 and up for SHW. If they had a 145 class Jeff Curran could finally leave King of The Cage and other smaller shows and dominate the big time. He'd be champ in the UFC for sure.


Super Lightweight would be a higher weight class than Lightweight, not lower. A 145 lbs. class would more likely be called Featherweight. Just a technicality. I'm all for the idea, and I agree i hope the classes don't get as diluted as boxing.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> Basically these things are found out.
> 
> PRIDE won't change.
> 
> ...


thats more my style:laugh: thanks bro


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

its a just bussniess


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not sure if I mentioned but PRIDE is now called PRIDE Worldwide. It has more of a ring to it. So no longer PRIDE Fighting Championships. PRIDE Worldwide. 

Honestly I love the new name.

The lightweight grandprix kicks off in California and UFC is sending some good lightweight into it according to what I've read. I cannot wait. However Gomi might not be in it and Diaz might not be in it due to an injury. But seeing Shinya Aoki and Sakurai compete against the UFC lightweights will be very interesting.

With the new possibility, our dreams have no limits to what can happen.


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

Bipolar said:


> Thank you for rep, I feel like this could possibly be the most important thread ever, not to be arrogant.
> 
> Yes PRIDE will surely do that.
> 
> Did you hear? Rumors are that UFC is soon to be adding a new weight class. Eventually MMA will have all the weight classes boxing does which is within 3-4lbs.


IMO that is one of the things that killed boxing. Too many weight classes will cause confusion for new fans it's better if it stays the way it is so you can have certain fighters like Liddell be more noticed and used as a "Poster boy" t help the sport.

I say make one or two more weight classes and that's it!


----------



## SASO (Mar 29, 2007)

Not wanting to spam the forum with the original Post but certainly wish to answer. UFC did buy pride. That is in every sense of the word that the people who owned UFC now own pride. Of course they are going to keep pride going, they did not buy it to close it down. What business men would be so stupid. Pride still has some legs in it and fans. They will milk for however long it is worth. 

The facts are the UFC own the rights to any fighter worth knowing about now, and even if a great fighter did not want anything to do with the UFC. He has **** all options of making any money anywhere else.

It is a sad thing for all the Pride is massively better then UFC people, UFC is garbage pride is where it is at.

I think it is great, MMA will have legit WORLD champions at last. It seems like this is the golden age of the sport, that people in 30 years will watch fights on there I something, and feel like a lot of people do now looking at J Dempsey cave in Jess Willards face.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

zuffa is 10% dana and 90% those brothers who bought pride


so basically...the majority of the ufc bought pride.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Slamnbam88 said:


> zuffa is 10% dana and 90% those brothers who bought pride
> 
> 
> so basically...the majority of the ufc bought pride.



Nope. Read.

Dana owns 10% of UFC. Fertitta owns UFC Zuffa and Dana. Dana and Zuffa have no profit or control over or from PRIDE. Dana and Zuffa will not see one penny from PRIDE and do not benefit in any way except fighter exchange. 

DSE will stay the same and remain over PRIDE only under a new company name which Fertitta will soon appoint.

Again, UFC did not buy PRIDE.

and in the words of you earlier.

"I only read half of it, someone sum it up."


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Think of it this way....

PRIDE is Moutain Dew

and UFC is Slice

Both are owned by Pepsi (Zuffa)

But that doesn't mean Slice owns Mountain Dew, or vice versa

They're just two companies owned by the same parent company.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Think of it this way....
> 
> PRIDE is Moutain Dew
> 
> ...



ZUFFA DOES NOT OWN PRIDE CAN'T YOU READ?


----------



## SASO (Mar 29, 2007)

Bipolar said:


> Nope. Read.
> 
> Dana owns 10% of UFC. Fertitta owns UFC Zuffa and Dana. Dana and Zuffa have no profit or control over or from PRIDE. Dana and Zuffa will not see one penny from PRIDE and do not benefit in any way except fighter exchange.
> 
> ...



What does it matter about Dana White he is just a figure head. Pride as I said above will be milked for what ever they can get out of the brand while it still has value. 

Maybe Pride was much better then UFC, we will see in the next 18 months, as it will be one PPV super fight after another on the UFC, including all the top Pride fighters. This will be the golden age, we are all lucky we will get to experince it. An MMA fighter will be mega famous in the next 3 years.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Think of it this way....
> 
> PRIDE is Moutain Dew
> 
> ...


yes its true UFC didnt buy PRIDE...Zuffa bought PRIDE....Zuffa also owns UFC..but unfortunetly UFC is a much heavier favourite of Zuffa..so what ever UFC wants UFC gets...even at the expense of PRIDE


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

zuffa = 90% ferretia er however u spell their name + 10% dana white

the ferretia's bought pride


so the sole owner of pride is the 90% owner of the UFC.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

What the F*CK is wrong with you people? Didn't you take the time to read the f*cking post? Zuffa did not buy pride. Dana did not buy pride. Niether Dana nor Zuffa will have anything to do with pride what so ever!! Pride will be run by an ENTIRELY different company that is in now way related to Zuffa. Lorenzo and Frank are OWNERS!! They are not going to do anything but provide capital to Pride and alow for legal fights between organizations. Different companies=Different Presidents= Completely F*cking Different Organizations. F*cking noobs need to read the god d*mn post before they open thier f*cking mouths. UFC DID NOT BUY PRIDE. ZUFFA DID NOT BUY PRIDE. PRIDE IS RUN INDEPENDENT OF THE UFC. THE COMPANIES ARE STILL IN COMPETITION. If any one needs to hear this again then they are an idiot.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

Randy GNP said:



> What the F*CK is wrong with you people? Didn't you take the time to read the f*cking post? Zuffa did not buy pride. Dana did not buy pride. Niether Dana nor Zuffa will have anything to do with pride what so ever!! Pride will be run by an ENTIRELY different company that is in now way related to Zuffa. Lorenzo and Frank are OWNERS!! They are not going to do anything but provide capital to Pride and alow for legal fights between organizations. Different companies=Different Presidents= Completely F*cking Different Organizations. F*cking noobs need to read the god d*mn post before they open thier f*cking mouths. UFC DID NOT BUY PRIDE. ZUFFA DID NOT BUY PRIDE. PRIDE IS RUN INDEPENDENT OF THE UFC. THE COMPANIES ARE STILL IN COMPETITION. If any one needs to hear this again then they are an idiot.



im pretty sure you just ranted for a half page about something everyone already knows.

lorenzo and frank own 90% of the UFC
and 100% of pride.

two guys basically own MMA right now...but i actually like them they seem to be true fans


from what i understand the ferretias + dana = Zuffa
its a company not a person.
if im wrong please correct me


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Right. Think of it this way, it is a pyramid. But two seperate pyramids.
Lorenzo and Frank::::::::Lorenzo and Frank
Dana White/Zuffa::::::::::New President/Company replacing DSE
UFC::::::::::::::::::::::::ride

See the link is at the top, but to say UFC owns pride is incorect. And the reason for my "rant" as you put it, is because people are still saying stupid shit like "ufc bought pride" and "i wonder what Dana will change in pride" and similar such things. Maybe you get it, maybe you don't. But I guarantee some people don't. Otherwise we would all stop saying that "ufc bought pride."


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

plazzman said:


> yes its true UFC didnt buy PRIDE...Zuffa bought PRIDE....Zuffa also owns UFC..but unfortunetly UFC is a much heavier favourite of Zuffa..so what ever UFC wants UFC gets...even at the expense of PRIDE


zuffa did not buy pride. The statement is wrong, false, and in no way true.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

SASO said:


> Not wanting to spam the forum with the original Post but certainly wish to answer. UFC did buy pride. That is in every sense of the word that the people who owned UFC now own pride. Of course they are going to keep pride going, they did not buy it to close it down. What business men would be so stupid. Pride still has some legs in it and fans. They will milk for however long it is worth.
> 
> The facts are the UFC own the rights to any fighter worth knowing about now, and even if a great fighter did not want anything to do with the UFC. He has **** all options of making any money anywhere else.
> 
> ...


no offence but you obviously did not read the whole original post. Pride will be run completely independently. UFC does not have the rights to all of Pride's fighters. UFC is not "milking" pride for all its worth. Lorenzo and Frank are setting up a company (the equivalent of zuffa) to control Pride Worldwide. Lorenzo and Frank are just owners who supply capital and allow for the companies to work together. Dana White is the President of UFC, not Frank or Lorenzo. A new guy will head the new Pride. Not Frank or Lorenzo. I apologize for my "rant" as slambam put it. But if people took the time to read the original post things wouldn't have to be repeated over and over again.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> ZUFFA DOES NOT OWN PRIDE CAN'T YOU READ?


my bad, I meant to put Lorenzo and Frank


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

very good point. Since the UFC isn't run by those who own it, you can't really say that the UFC owns PRIDE. It's like one guy owning two baseball teams... only there's no real conflict of interest here since PRIDE and the UFC won't be competing, but getting equal billing.

on that note, will we see a more aggressive promoting campaign of PRIDE PPV's?


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Bipolar said:


> Basically these things are found out.
> 
> PRIDE won't change.
> 
> ...



Okay, so basicly, ufc didnt buy pride, but they joined forces, but they will still be seprate competetions?

Im so confused, can some one else explain this to me?


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Okay, so basicly, ufc didnt buy pride, but they joined forces, but they will still be seprate competetions?
> 
> Im so confused, can some one else explain this to me?


UFC didn't buy Pride because UFC is a division of the Fertitas business. The owners of UFC bought Pride. Basically they bought Pride but are keeping it independent so they can make money off of both. To say that UFC didn't buy pride is basically a way for Pride to save face and say they didn't go under to their competitor when in reality their competitor(ufc/fertitas) just took them over. Don't listen to anyone saying they joined forces as the same people who make decisions for ufc are now making the decisions for Pride. They kept many of the same people but they are the employees and not the decision makers.


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

The only difference I can see is Dana is not pres of Pride, just the ufc. As soon as Frank and Lorenzo hire someone for Pride to take Dana's role then there will be two companies with different presidents answering to the same two owners.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

AAArrhg....

I don't think it matters wether zmuffa of or whatever Ferritas company bought PRIDE. 

Bottom line is : *PRIDE AND UFC HAVE THE SAME OWNERS!*


*Competition between the 2 orgs is long gone. *It dissapoints me that fans are buying into Dana's smokescreen that UFC and Pride are still rivals. He's trying to create this fake competion because it will sell more tickets and PPVs. So don't buy into this "UFC will kick Pride's arse". Isn't it obvious with the Monson and Fujita scripted speeches? "I'm gonna crush the UFC.." and so on. 
This is the same reason why Dana white tries his best to disassociate himself from PRIDE. (yet he's been blabbering about this "not under unified rules isn't MMA". So by Pride following suit, it tells a lot as about the real story) 
So as an investment..the Ferritas can shuffle (through the power of contracts and clauses of course) the fighters between the 2 orgs as much as they want. 

Pride as we knew it is no more. 
D.O.A. once they implement the same rules that govern the UFC. Fedor will be more vulnerable to the elbow cuts, *Aoki won't be able to wear his awesome rainbow pants.* Lay n Pray guys will have a field day because yellow card may soon be gone. Fighters will be less aggressive because they know 2 losses in a row may put them on the chopping block.
Plus Pride PPVs may soon limited to 5 fights.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

they are under the same umbrella


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

ok I'll show you this way.

Know NFL? Well in the 70s there was AFL and NFL. They merged to become NFL however from that became AFC and NFC. Now AFC and NFC play and the best from each play in the super bowl each year.

Except it will be PRIDE Worldwide and UFC champs, but the non champs will fight throughout the year.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

that makes sense we arent disagreeing. they are just underthe same umrella so there can be much more leeway


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

buo said:


> It dissapoints me that fans are buying into Dana's smokescreen that UFC and Pride are still rivals. He's trying to create this fake competion because it will sell more tickets and PPVs. So don't buy into this "UFC will kick Pride's arse".


I like how this was said I was thinking about it earlier today during my workout


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

cabby said:


> I like how this was said I was thinking about it earlier today during my workout



Like Sakakibara said, there won't be hatred but a healthy competition. For this to be at it's best we'll need mutual respect from both sides. If you read the thing.

I personally don't like UFC but I can respect what they've done for the popularity, UFC would be much better off w/o the disrespectful Dana White.

He is lying out of his ass when he says that K-1 and Elite XC are all a joke, they are bringing fights we all wanna see.

And the comment he made at the PRIDE Worldwide conference was just distasteful. That is supposed to be a professional announcement and great for all fans then he shows his immaturity.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah this was a good post and it means that now there can be one person making fights happen there will no longer be he didn't want to do it or they pulled out. Either u fight or u get thrown out.


----------



## da chin checka (Mar 31, 2007)

Bipolar said:


> Basically these things are found out.
> 
> PRIDE won't change.
> 
> ...




Pride will change because of the rules being change. They will no longer be allow to knee on the ground or throw soccer kicks but will be able to throw elbows now. 

Another thing also is that it was announced on March 27, 2007that PRIDE will be adopting the Unified Rules weight classes (the same weight divisions the UFC uses). These are:

Heavyweight (less than or equal to 120 kg / 265 lb) 
Light Heavyweight (less than or equal to 93 kg / 205 lb) 
Middleweight (less than or equal to 84 kg / 185 lb) 
Welterweight (less than or equal to 77 kg / 170 lb) 
Lightweight (less than or equal to 70 kg / 155 lb, greater than 66 kg / 145 lb) 


Other than that you are right on the money.


----------



## da chin checka (Mar 31, 2007)

Bipolar said:


> Like Sakakibara said, there won't be hatred but a healthy competition. For this to be at it's best we'll need mutual respect from both sides. If you read the thing.
> 
> I personally don't like UFC but I can respect what they've done for the popularity, UFC would be much better off w/o the disrespectful Dana White.
> 
> ...




The Fertitta brother's main aim is to create a single Governing body which spreads over seas for both Pride and UFC. While the tweo are seperate company's they both have the same owners and now there will be more interaction between the two Organizations. All I know is I don't give a f**k about politics. I just want to see Liddell and Shogun go at it or Anderson Silva and Dan Henderson.


----------



## bootyclause (Feb 25, 2007)

Bipolar said:


> Basically these things are found out.
> 
> PRIDE won't change.
> 
> ...


this new twist in the UFC vs Pride people is truly sad. Pride fans are using semantics as a defense mechanism so they can be in denial. Zuffa bought Pride, they own UFC. UFC is thier money maker - they can do anything they want to with Pride in order to make UFC better. Therefore UFC owns Pride, get used to it. 


Think of it like UFC being manly pimp with a strong hand and Pride being a skinny crack addicted hooker - UFC owns Pride like it's *****!


----------



## da chin checka (Mar 31, 2007)

bootyclause said:


> this new twist in the UFC vs Pride people is truly sad. Pride fans are using semantics as a defense mechanism so they can be in denial. Zuffa bought Pride, they own UFC. UFC is thier money maker - they can do anything they want to with Pride in order to make UFC better. Therefore UFC owns Pride, get used to it.
> 
> 
> Think of it like UFC being manly pimp with a strong hand and Pride being a skinny crack addicted hooker - UFC owns Pride like it's *****!





You are wrong buddy. Zuffa does not own Pride so the only thing we are denying is you having any type of intelligence what so ever. The Fertitta brothers formed the PRIDE FC Worldwide Holdings, LLC, to manage the assets of Pride. Big difference. Like the post title said, you need to educate yourself.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

bootyclause said:


> this new twist in the UFC vs Pride people is truly sad. Pride fans are using semantics as a defense mechanism so they can be in denial. Zuffa bought Pride, they own UFC. UFC is thier money maker - they can do anything they want to with Pride in order to make UFC better. Therefore UFC owns Pride, get used to it.
> 
> 
> Think of it like UFC being manly pimp with a strong hand and Pride being a skinny crack addicted hooker - UFC owns Pride like it's *****!


*Fertitta brothers own Zuffa(which is a company) and now they own Pride Worldwide Holdings, LLC(which is a company). 
Zuffa manages the finacial assets of the UFC.
Pride Worldwide Holdings, LLC manages the finacial assets of Pride FC.

The UFC and Pride FC are still 2 seperate companies. Zuffa holds nothing over Pride FC, and Pride Worldwide Holdings, LLC holds nothing over the UFC.

It just happens that both companies have one owner.

The rules will be changes to American/UFC/Unified Rules, which is good, in my opinion. I'm a huge Pride fan and this will be great for the sport of MMA as a whole. One sanctioning body for the two biggest MMA organizations. If you don't believe me, take a look at boxing and tell me who the #1 World Heavyweight Champion is?*


----------



## da chin checka (Mar 31, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Fertitta brothers own Zuffa(which is a company) and now they own Pride Worldwide Holdings, LLC(which is a company).
> Zuffa manages the finacial assets of the UFC.
> Pride Worldwide Holdings, LLC manages the finacial assets of Pride FC.
> 
> ...




The rules and weight divisions of both Pride and UFC will have unification regulations but not the worlds titles. Pride and UFC will still work under different entities. So the boxing analogy does not hold water since there is not going to be a undisputed Champion being that both organizations will still have their own champions.


----------

